# Barry's Garage



## Plasticweld (Apr 2, 2014)

Barry’s Garage
Being a simple person I tried to figure out the best way to get an understanding of Obama Care and put into perspective what is working and not working- so that I can understand it. To the best of my reasoning this is what I came up with. 


I have a car, I have always had a car because I wanted one. I was pretty happy with what I drove, I could afford it and it did what I was expecting a car to do. They passed a new law saying I needed to have a car and it was no longer a choice.  I figured this was no big deal I had one anyway so why would I pay special attention to this new law; it really did not affect me.  I was told I could always keep my car even though they were rolling out the new models

This past month the maker of my car informed me that parts and service for my car were no longer available.   According to the new law it is no longer considered safe or practical for me to keep my car.  I would have to buy a new one.  Not only that I would have to buy a new one by the end of the month or I would be fined for not having a car. 

The car was going to cost me less; it was also going to have more options. I was kind of excited about the whole process; deep down I still felt un-comfortable about someone telling me I had to have a car, but hey I always had one on the past why wouldn’t I have one now. 

I tried to log on to the site to look at my new car, the trouble was that site did not work, not the end of the world I still had my old car, I will try again later.

Back to the web site; I find that the car I have to buy is more expensive and has more options than I can really afford. 

I am a little troubled about this whole thing now. I just heard that the maker of my new car has only about 60 percent of it designed and tested, they are also now blaming the garage across the street for their lack of progress. I hear that the owner of the shop Barry has no idea why the mechanics and engineers who are designing my new car have not finished it or come up with one that will work.   Even though it is named Barry’s Garage it is not his fault that I do not have car to drive.  This whole debacle was news to him.  Barry said he would never had me buy a new car from him that was not tested and working properly. He told me he was smarter than that and for some reason people believe him

Just last night Barry had a press conference in which he bragged about how well is new car worked and how well it is selling. No one could stop Barry now he had everything in place and it was working just as designed. 

I am scratching my head- He passed a law that said I would be fined if I did not by his product.  He told me that it was going to be cheaper than what I was already driving; it is much more expensive then what I had before. He told me I could still keep my current mechanic to work on my car, now I am told I have to use his mechanic even though I have yet to meet him. 

If this his version of success I would hate to see what he calls a failure.


----------



## dither (May 18, 2014)

Watching with interest, would like to see more.


----------

